# Official Thread: Wizards vs. Toronto 10/30/2002



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

This is the first official thread. Let's make predictions, talk about match-ups or whatever.

I'm predicting the Wiz win 100-93.

Stackhouse - 28 pts
Hughes - 18 pts, 8 assists
Brown - 12 pts, 12 rebounds
MJ - 22 pts


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Wizards are much improved this season from last season. VC has everyone's number so that shouldn't be a problem. I expect Jordan to not start but finish.

Starters:

Hughes
Stack
Russell
Brown
Haywood

Expect this lineup at the finish of the game:

Hughes
MJ
Stack
Oakely
Brown

I think the Wizards will win this one. VC will more than likely get his, but with very little in the middle, the Raptors can't take advantage of the relative youth of Washington's frontline. Davis primarily being an outside/in post player. VC played well in early quarters against the Wizards but didn't finish it out. However, the Raptors really have no answer to the Wizards backcourt trio.

Getting them to shoot Jumpers is good in theory but can they really stop Stack, MJ, and Hughes from getting to the basket? Doubtful.

As for the Wizards defense, that should be looked at. They were not bad last season, and have gotten bigger and more physical this year with the additions they have made.


----------



## schotzors (Oct 24, 2002)

I think the wiz will win this one. I know that VC will have a nice game but not a 50 point game as he has predicted.
The wiz's backcourt is just too much for toronto.
Imagine Hughes, MJ and Stack all on the court on the same time! I don't know anybody who could stop them.
Finally the wiz have some sort of a serious lineup.. I'm really excited and I'm looking forward to the start of the season. 
And seeing the wizards win!
:banana:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I'll go with the Wiz of course. 98-95 Wiz just pull it out. I thikn we are marginally better than the Raps on paper.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>schotzors</b>!
> I think the wiz will win this one. I know that VC will have a nice game but not a 50 point game as he has predicted.
> The wiz's backcourt is just too much for toronto.
> Imagine Hughes, MJ and Stack all on the court on the same time! I don't know anybody who could stop them.
> ...


What about Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, and Morris Peterson on the floor at the same time? I think VC is a little tiny bit better than Hughes and Stackhouse combined, so that leaves Alvin and Mo to match up with MJ. Not a big mismatch if you ask me.


----------



## schotzors (Oct 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> What about Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, and Morris Peterson on the floor at the same time? I think VC is a little tiny bit better than Hughes and Stackhouse combined, so that leaves Alvin and Mo to match up with MJ. Not a big mismatch if you ask me.



I don't look. Look at last year, when vince really turned it on in the first quarter, but then, when it really mattered, he had no chance against MJ. 
#23 simply shot vince down. I think stack and hughes are better then MoPete and williams. so that means that the wiz are going to win this game


----------



## schotzors (Oct 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> What about Alvin Williams, Vince Carter, and Morris Peterson on the floor at the same time? I think VC is a little tiny bit better than Hughes and Stackhouse combined, so that leaves Alvin and Mo to match up with MJ. Not a big mismatch if you ask me.



Look at last year, when vince really turned it on in the first quarter, but then, when it really mattered, he had no chance against MJ. 
#23 simply shot vince down. I think stack and hughes are better then MoPete and williams. so that means that the wiz are going to win this game


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Ya'll keep looking at the guards, but look at the rebounders and the inside guyz...

U've got an old washed up Antonio Davis, Eric Montross, and sum other guyz like Mamadou N'Diaye or whoever is there....

While we've got Laettner(solid vet), Kwame Brown(coming off a strong and confidence boosting preseason), Brendan Haywood(good shot blocker, and will get those garbage points for us), Etan Thomas(Brian Grant build, and will crash the boards hard), not to mention Jefferies and MJ getting to the boards on occasion too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

i think we'll win this game probably a really close game. 
Stack will score about 22 pts, Hughes will score 15 , Jordan 18 and Kwame will get 16pts. The Raptors will counter with Carter who'll have a big 1st half before cooling going off for 35, 24 in the first half, I think it'll be close because I think Davis will go for 20 and peterson will be solid, as well as Lamond Murray. The Wizards will establish a lead late 3rd early 4th to take the W, This will not be a particularly good game for us Stack will struggle to score at times as will MJ but our Bigs are better and that'll be the difference. The Wizards will struggle out of the gate this year but like last year will come on about the 15 game mark.

Things to look for early this year.

Kwame will play center alot for us Early this year, Oakley and JJ will play with him in some rotations, if Haywood and Thomas don't come on. 

Look for Lue to start occasionally early for Hughes because Hughes and Stack turn the ball over too much and Collins will go with Lue depending on the match-ups. 

MJ will be starting right after the 10 game mark of the season because he will link his early ineffectiveness to his having to warm his body back up after sitting early in games. 

Dixon will get his shot and be used more at home for the crowd boost he'll bring especially if the team struggles early. 

JJ will be very good for us Mid way through the season, he'll start to hit his shots and become a factor.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The difference maker in this game could be Raptors' C/PF Antonio Davis, not VC, MJ, Stackhouse, etc. Afterall, Davis is the only low post threat on both sides. And IMO he's still better than all of Wiz' big-men, a lot better.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> The difference maker in this game could be Raptors' C/PF Antonio Davis, not VC, MJ, Stackhouse, etc. Afterall, Davis is the only low post threat on both sides. And IMO he's still better than all of Wiz' big-men, a lot better.


 not really. Actually not at all. Haywood pretty much embarrassed him last year...I see a repeat performance.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wizards should win this one.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Wizards win this one and VC has a good time yucking it up at half court trying to get Stack's number this time.


----------



## Wizards1 (Oct 30, 2002)

I think the Wizards will do great tonight! :yes: 











http://groups.yahoo.com/group/The_Washington_Wizards/


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Some interviews with Jordan, Collins and Oak on the Wiz website.

http://www.nba.com/wizards/


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I hope this is a message game. I would love nothing more than to see MJ shine, and the Wiz dominate the Raptors. I want to see VC floundering, and I want him asked about the supposed "list of names" he has kept all season and about the 50 he was going to drop on MJ.

Of course the reality is probably going to end up being a close game, but you never know. Michael Bradley and Jelani McCoy may show up and dominate.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Do you mean Bradley and McCoy the toy manufacturer or the railroad?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I loved Milton Bradley toys when I was a kid, I thought he played baseball anyway, Wiz will win , won't be easy I look for MJ and Stack both to struggle some but we still handle VC and get the W, Davis will be a factor because he'll get alot of touches but Kwame and Brendan along with BCH's buddy should handle him nicely. Just kidding I meant Oakley.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't wait for this game. Here is my plan to watch it in peace:

- Tell the wife to go shopping with the credit card that has $10 left on it
- Let the four year old zoot out on www.nickjr.com
- Give the one year old some cold medicine (just kidding)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good luck to the wiz. Tonight will be a good game.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

There is a small problem.

Listen to Chenier and Buckhanz or the ESPN crew.

I think I am going to opt for the *DAGGER!*.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You have to be pleased with Brown in the first half! Impressive.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

At halftime we should be down much more than we are. Pratically everyone looks rusty. Kwame is agressive but sometimes looks awful on defense and rebounding.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I can see y'all we're pretty confident before the game.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Ugly. 

I know I was talking like we would win, but this is what I realistically expected outside of what Kwame provided. It is going to take time to mesh, to gel. This reminded me of the Chicago game last year. 

12pts 18rebs 5bs for Kwame was really nice. I thought Jeffries played aggressive when he was in there. I have no clue why Oakley even plays. The shootiner percentage is going to go up, and Kwame is not going to play this well every night.

Fun stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eewwww was it really that ugly? That chicago game you spoke about was awful last year! I remember.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

29.6% FG shooting won't win us jack. We've got a bunch of streak shooters and they were all ice tonight.

I didn't get to see/hear the game, so I won't make much comment, but... jeez

And why did Laettner start? It looks to me like they need to shorten up the frontcourt rotation. Etan got in foul trouble, but it seems to me they could have used Haywood more and Oakley less.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Awful game but it probably is not the worst thing that could happen. I liked Etan and think he actually had a better rebound game than Kwame per minute played. Larry and Kwame did fine also.

Just a bad shooting night and no flow to the offense.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Laetner started because he felt Haywood didn't get into an "offensive flow" during the preseason...blahhhh. Whatever.

Hughes and Stack have absolutely no chemistry at all. Collins should have played them together more often during the preseason.

Kwame was the lone brightspot in this game...

I'm starting to miss Whitney already.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

*Yuck*

A team total of 14 assists is just not good basketball. Larry Hughes is nowhere near the answer at PG.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Larry will be fine. Don't judge his play based on one game. It was just a terrible game by everyone. Lue played awful too. For some reason everyone played cautious except Kwame.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry I'm Late with my thoughts on last nights debacle but here goes, Kwame was good he hustled after rebounds and most impressively he starting to keep people out of the paint, he's more of a center than a pf he is our future center, I hated this whole game, JJ may help us, MJ needs to start , once again MJ NEEDS TO START.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Yuck*



> Originally posted by <b>HBM</b>!
> A team total of 14 assists is just not good basketball. Larry Hughes is nowhere near the answer at PG.


You can't get assists if no one is making their shots.


----------

